# Lakers sign TV deal with Time Warner; will leave Fox Sports West & KCAL9



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> In what will likely be a major power shift in L.A. sports broadcast, the Lakers have reportedly inked a new 20-year deal with Time Warner Cable, acquiring rights to distribute local broadcasts. The deal will send the Lakers to a new sports network in time for the 2012-2013 NBA season.
> http://thelakersnation.com/blog/201...l9/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


Wonder what this means for non time-warner subscribers.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

what local station would the road games be on then? that will be quite interesting since for as long as i could remember, the lakers have always been on kcal 9.

im guessing maybe channel 13, since they don't run many of the syndicated tv shows from 5-7:30 plus they aren't a major network


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Hopefully no more tape delays.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> Hopefully no more tape delays.


They haven't had tape delays for a few years now.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Basel said:


> They haven't had tape delays for a few years now.



Well that's good. I moved to San Diego a few years ago and we don't get KCAL. I'm looking to move back to the LA area soon so hopefully the new deal doesn't bring back the tape delays.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

afobisme said:


> what local station would the road games be on then? that will be quite interesting since for as long as i could remember, the lakers have always been on kcal 9.
> 
> im guessing maybe channel 13, since they don't run many of the syndicated tv shows from 5-7:30 plus they aren't a major network


The new station would carry all non-national TV exclusive games.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Cris said:


> The new station would carry all non-national TV exclusive games.


hm where did it say that? if that's true, then all home and away games on one same channel.. i've never heard of anything like that.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

afobisme said:


> hm where did it say that? if that's true, then all home and away games on one same channel.. i've never heard of anything like that.





> Prior to the Lakers game against the Charlotte Bobcats on Monday at Time Warner Cable Arena, the team announced the deal with the network that will show all locally available pre-season, regular season and postseason Lakers games.


It's not that rare. FSN shows all Clippers/Angel games on one station. YES for the Yankees/Nets does the same.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Cris said:


> It's not that rare. FSN shows all Clippers/Angel games on one station. YES for the Yankees/Nets does the same.


wait i thought they showed clipper games on KTLA? or maybe it was kcal too, not sure which. all laker games being broadcast through cable, sounds strange if this were really to happen. wouldn't be it be more lucrative to go on one of the local channels.. it's the lakers after all.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

afobisme said:


> wait i thought they showed clipper games on KTLA? or maybe it was kcal too, not sure which. all laker games being broadcast through cable, sounds strange if this were really to happen. wouldn't be it be more lucrative to go on one of the local channels.. it's the lakers after all.


From the lakers prospective? Absolutely not. If they have their own network, between Time Warner and the Lakers they share all the revenue.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

but if it's cable accessed, it'll mean less viewers. less viewers = less ad revenue = less money. then again if it's their own network, then they can cut the middle man network.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

afobisme said:


> hm where did it say that? if that's true, then all home and away games on one same channel.. i've never heard of anything like that.


I'm pretty sure that's the norm.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Time Warner Cable is Satan, the worst product, channels, reliability, dvr boxes, technical support, and the worst customer service in the history of the civilized world.
I ****ing hate Time Warner with a passion. **** TWC


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

well that kinda sucks for the fans.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Hey, its expensive to live in LA. You'll have to have either cable, dish or a ticket to see the Lakers live. And on tv you'll probably have to pay an extra $5 to see the channel. 

But then, the Western conference finals will be on cable (ESPN) So what's really the difference ???


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

DaRizzle said:


> Time Warner Cable is Satan, the worst product, channels, reliability, dvr boxes, technical support, and the worst customer service in the history of the civilized world.
> I ****ing hate Time Warner with a passion. **** TWC


Tell me about it. I'm so disappointed this deal happened. I hate Time Warner, the box I got is **** and they won't change it for me.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm fine with TWC. I've never had a problem with them. This deal makes us financially formidable in terms of spending power. That's all depending on the new CBA of course. $3 Billion coming in is no joke.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Nice read
http://www.hoopsworld.com/Story.asp?story_id=18787



> With the NBA in turmoil as the current Collective Bargaining Agreement (CBA) expires at the end of June, the Los Angeles Lakers have agreed to a game-changing 20-year deal with Time Warner Cable.
> 
> The team will leave Fox Sports West and KCAL after the 2011/12 season, headed exclusively to pay television for what is rumored to be $3 billion spread out over the two decade run.
> 
> ...


----------

